# Wife is Walking Away...Probably for good.



## Orionpdx (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello All,

I am a newly wed only married 9 months and my wife is leaving me. She says she's in love with me, but not in the right way, and she needs to be on her own for a while because she never has been. I knew she had these issues going into the marriage but we always talked them out.

At one time she will say she is committed to making it work and just needs time apart, and other times she says that the is only like a 2% chance of making things work.

One thing I don't understand. She says I am her best friend, that she is attracted to me, our sex life is great, she is happier with me than anyone, but she just has this gut feeling that how she feels about me isn't how she is "supposed" to feel.

I love her so much. I don't know what to do or say.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tony8404 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, i will tell you this. I had an experience like this as well. My wife went to her mothers, with my daughter cause we had a big fight physically. Once she was gone i was sooo alone i hated it. 

When i would talk to her she kept saying i need space and time, i do not know what i want or what to think. I kept beating myself up over it for weeks. I could not understand what the problem was...

Well, then one day it hit me like a ton of bricks and i have never been the same since.... She had found someone else, this whole thing where she needed time and space? 

well, that was her thinking about who she wanted to be with and if she left me how and what would she say. She did not come to me and tell me this i had found out myself by accident. She even told me she did not want me to find out cause she ended up choosing me after all. yeah do i feel like the lucky winner now, hell no!!!!
She told me she was never going to tell me and she was mad i found out. I became a alcoholic because of that mess, which turned into a bigger mess. Now i have been sober 9 months, she told me if i stop drinking everything would be great. I stopped and nothing has changed at all on her end. Yet i keep changing things about me almost every week. 
My advice, think the worse, do not sugar coat it cause it will be even worse if you do. If you do plan for the worse and it works out it will be a greater feeling in the end. I am not saying she is cheating or found someone else but for me i never saw my wife doing this to me but she did and it hurt like nothing else i have ever been through. 
Its just when i read your post it sounded sooo much like what i went through, knowing what i went through i could not pass by and not warn you cause its the thing to do when you see someone else heading there. 
One more thing, you mentioned she has never been on her own... My wife was like that too, her parents were sorta strict, when she left to her mothers, she went out everynight and met a whole bunch of guys, she even told a couple them we were seperated, though she never let me know this. Not saying she is a bad girl for you but there was a saying that says "you know that 2% in the back of you mind that says what if?" well, my 2% has now grown to 10-15% what if, after all she did to me. just watch your back man. 
Another thing too, i loved my wife so much as well when going through this, i just forgave her without thinking and asking why she did what she did. The way i am now, i wish i could go back and just slap myself about 10 times and tell my self run while you can, just run and do not look back you idiot.. hope i help


----------

